
A gradient of childhood self-control predicts health, wealth, and public safety - sayemm
http://www.pnas.org/content/108/7/2693.full
======
fleitz
It sounds like the statistical basis for this:
[http://www.paulgraham.com/distraction.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/distraction.html)

~~~
sayemm
Nice! And I'd also add my most favorite PG essay:
[http://paulgraham.com/determination.html](http://paulgraham.com/determination.html)

------
canjobear
It's hard to interpret this without a clear sense of what is meant by "self-
control".

~~~
derefr
Probably the same meaning as the Big 5 trait of "conscientiousness": a high
dopamine level. These kind of studies basically find that groups with a lot of
people in them with undiagnosed ADD/ADHD function poorly.

------
tempthoughts
What does it have to do with self-control if we are only measuring our
willingness to submit to being controlled?

------
mutatismutandis
well, I'm hosed.

